# brake upgrade



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

i am wanting to do a brake upgrade for my 1995 nissan 240sx/se and would like to do the Z32 upgrade. my question is if anyone knows where to find them. I searched ebay awhile ago and found some for around $150 but at the time didn't have the car. Since then i haven't been able to find any. any help is appreciated


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you can find them at your local junkyards, on ebay, some online stores, etc. i would even go in the z32 section and see if anybody wants to sell their spare brakes. have you tried the search button yet??


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

yes i have tried to search


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

I never thought about junkyarding... Anyone know where there is a list or something that would show you what Nissans have salvegable parts that are better than the standard 240 parts? (s14) Then I would spend a day looking at junkyards...


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

Dude Kristain, all the things you have been asking for, for the past couple of days are things you could find yourself with little to no efort, so try looking befor you ask most of that can be found at this and other forums. :jump:


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea I look in these forums and can't find a lot of stuff dealing with my specifics... can you direct me to some forums that have more of this info?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

240sx.org
zilvia.net
freshalloy.com


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well there is a junkyad near my pad were they specialize on nissans cars and when i went they had like 5 300zx witht he brakes on still


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

There are junkyards that specialize in Nissans? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Of course there are.
Where I live there are wreckers that specialise in nissans/datsuns (DatWreck), lasers (LaserLine), subarus (Subaru Parts), honda (HondaParts) etc
There are even wreckers who specialise in a single model - Holden Commodore!


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

With a mild, stockish setup, the Z brakes could be overkill for a 240sx...Cheaper upgrades: 180sx (Maxima calipers, Altima rotors) or Q45...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Kato said:


> With a mild, stockish setup, the Z brakes could be overkill for a 240sx...Cheaper upgrades: 180sx (Maxima calipers, Altima rotors) or Q45...


i kinda agree.. i heard that when the z32 brakes are installed only in the front, the rear 240 brakes barely do anything when braking..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i need to find that junkyard, billyjuan.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Crazy! A junkyard devoted to a specific car model. I hope there is one in my area for 1997 Nissan 240sx only, LOL. I'll go find out...


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Kristian said:


> There are junkyards that specialize in Nissans? That doesn't make any sense.





Kristian said:


> Crazy! A junkyard devoted to a specific car model. I hope there is one in my area for 1997 Nissan 240sx only, LOL. I'll go find out...



Thanks JOEL for backing me up :cheers: :thumbup: 

there is no fucking junkyards just devoted to one model of a car :dumbass: but there are junkyards devoted to nissan/Infinity cars. that means all models from nissan, and infinity, except the new ones.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Dont bother with S13 turbo brakes, they are bigger but still shit. Only single piston


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

> there is no fucking junkyards just devoted to one model of a car but there are junkyards devoted to nissan/Infinity cars. that means all models from nissan, and infinity, except the new ones.



... yes there is?



Joel said:


> Of course there are.
> There are even wreckers who specialise in a single model - Holden Commodore!


----------

